# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] flatron 2234s power board

## vagos_89

Καλησπέρα! Εχω μια flatron 2234s με πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό και πιθανόν στο ινβερτερ. Κοιτουσα στο ebay απο περιέργεια για καποιο αλλο και ειδα οτι ειναι φθηνά απλα δεν μπορώ να βρω για το δικό μου μοντέλο. ξερει μήπως καποιος αν μπορω να πάρω απο καποιο άλλο μοντέλο, υπαρχει κάποιο που να εχει ίδιο τροφοδοτικο?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Βαγγελη καλημερα. Ποιος ειναι ο κωδικος πλακετας?

----------


## jakektm

βαγγελη, επειδη εχω διορθωσει καμια 15αρια flatron 2234 το τελευταιο διμηνο, αν θες περιεγραψε το προβλημα σου+φωτογραφιες.

ισως ειναι κατι σχετικα απλο

----------


## vagos_89

Γεια σας!

Ο κωδικος της πλακετας ειναι ilpi-091. Εχει και καποια αλλα νουμερα απο διπλα δεν ξερω αν χρειαζονται κ αυτα αλλα ειμαι εκτος προς το παρον, αν χρειαζονται θα γραψω και αυτα.

Η οθονη αρχικα δεν αναβε καθολου, την ανοιξα ειχε κανα 3-4 πυκωτακια φουσκωμενα τα αντικατεστησα και δουλεψε κανονικα για 2μηνο. Απο κει κ περα ξανα το ιδιο, δεν αναβει καθολου. Την ανοιξα ξανα οι πυκωτες ηταν καλοι. Και αρχισα να τη σκαλιζω. αρχισα να ασχολουμαι και προσφατα  και απο το κολλα ξεκολλα για να ελεγχω καποια εξαρτηματα χαλασα καποιες επαφες,  τις ενωσα με καλωδιακια αλλα απο κει κ περα αρχισε να κανει ενα διακεκομμενο θορυβο ο μετασχηματιστης(τσακ τσακ). Πιστευω πως του χω κανει ζημια γιαυτο και ψαχνω να το αντικαταστησω.

Επισης θα θελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε καποιο τροπο για να τεσταρω οτι ειναι οκ οι λαμπες( ωστε να μην το παραγγειλω τζαμπα). Εχω 2-3 ινβερτερ απο λαπτοπ hp οου ξερω πως δουλευουν αλλα δν ξερω πως ακριβως  και αν μπορω να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## jakektm

οκ, αλλαζει το τοπιο με το ''χαλασα καποιες επαφες,  τις ενωσα με καλωδιακια αλλα απο κει κ περα  αρχισε να κανει ενα διακεκομμενο θορυβο ο μετασχηματιστης(τσακ τσακ)''.

για να δοκιμασεις τις λαμπες,αν ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ το τροφοδοτικο σου τις λαμπες, τοτε δοκιμασε τες με ινβερτερ απο λαπτοπ οπως ειπες οτι εχεις. 

παιρνεις το ινβερτερ του λαπτοπ, ψαχνεις σχηματικο του, ή έστω το datasheet του  ολοκληρωμενου που φοραει.βλεπεις με τι τασεις δουλευει, συνηθως θελει 18βολτ,0βολτ, και enable 5volt. 

αφου σιγουρευτεις για τις σωστες τασεις, ΠΡΩΤΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΠΑ και μετα δινεις τροφοδοσια.βλεπεις αν αναβει. κοβεις τροφοδοσια.βγαζεις λαμπα.βαζεις την επομενη κ.ο.κ.

----------


## vagos_89

Ενταξει νομιζώ το καταλαβα! Επισης δν εχω εξοπλισμο για να δωσω τα 12 και 5v στο enable πχ. Με τι τροπο θα μπορουσα να το κανω? Να χρησιμοποιησω καποια μπαταρια η να τις συνδεσω σε σειρα ? Καποια συμβουλη?

----------


## Papas00zas

Για 12 και 5 βολτ μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή.

----------


## vagos_89

Α ναι μπορω? Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα απο οτι εβλεπα πανω στο τροφοδοτικο  μου στο ταμπελακι που λεει ποια χρωματα βγαζουν 12 και 5 βγαζει και μεγαλο ρευμα. Γιαυτο δν το ρωτησα και νωριτερα.. να το δοκιμασω δηλαδη με τροφοδοτικο.. ενταξει ευχαριστω!

----------


## vagos_89

Γεια σας και παλι! 

Τελικα πηρα απο το ebay ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο το οποιο ελεγε πως δουλευει 100%. Τα συνδεω ολα κανονικα και οθονη ειναι παλι νεκρη. Δεν αναβει καθολου.

Επισης μου εδωσε ενας φιλος εναν ινβερτερ απ αυτους που πουλανε στο ebay για να τεσταρεις ccfl λαμπες και ολες αναβουν κανονικα.

 Τι αλλο να κοιταξω? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου εστειλε χαλασμενο τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχεις προβλημα με τα push button εφοσον οι τασεις 5 και 12 volt βγαινουν απο το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## vagos_89

Καλημέρα!
Λογω δουλειάς απο χθες που μου ηρθε η πλακετα δεν εκατσα να μετρησω τασεις. Απλα κουμπωσα τη πλακετα και δεν αναβε. Αργοτερα το απογευμα θα μετσησωκαι τις τασεις.

Οταν λες push button? Το πλακετακι με το ledaki και τα υπολοιπα κουμπια?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ναι αυτο εννοω. Λογικα δεν δουλευει σωστα το button και δεν σου ανοιγει η οθονη.

----------


## vagos_89

Δηλαδη να μετρησω το λεντακι αν ειναι καλο? Πως μπορω να δω αν οντως φταιει αυτο?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

οχι το led. Το button on/off λογικα δεν σου δινει μηδενικη ωμικη αντισταση σε καθε πατημα αλλα μερικες δεκαδες Ω.

----------


## vagos_89

Τελικα το τροφοδοτικο δεν βγαζει τιποτα στην εξοδο ουτε τα 12 ουτε τα 5. Μαλλον μου το εστειλε προβληματικο. Απο καποιες μετρησεις που εκανα στα διοδακια ειναι ενταξει ολα. Επισης προσεξα οτι οταν το εχω στη τροφοδοσια ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης στα 450V  εχει ταση μονο 20V. Και επισης στην ασφαλεια πχ και σε αλλα υλικα στο πρωτευον η ταση δεν ξεπρναει τα 120V.
Αν ανεβασω καποιες φωτο της πλακετας μπορω να εχω καποια βοηθεια?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Για ανεβασε και θα δουμε.

----------


## vagos_89

Service manual: http://linfotech.co.uk/schematics/LG/LG%20W2234S.pdf

----------

Papas00zas (07-07-15)

----------


## vagos_89

Καλημερα σας!

Θα ηθελα να κανω καοιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με το θεμα. Στο παραπανω πλακετα δεν παιρνω καθολου ταση ειτε με τοmainboard συνδεμενοειτε οχι.

Ελεγξα διπλοδιοδακια στο δευτερευον αλλαξα επισης ηλεκτρολυτικους. Στην στην εισοδο του μ\σ στα δυο πρωτα ποδαρακια εχω την ανορθωμενη ταση περιπου στα 320V αλλα στην εξοδο του δεν εχω καθολου ταση.

απ οτι παρατηρω δεν δουλευει σωστα το μοσφετ παρολο που ειναι ενταξει. Υπαρχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο στη κατω μερια της πλακετας το οποιο οδηγει το μοσφετ(pwm controller) απ οτι ειδα στο datasheet το οποιο απ οτι βλεπω χρειαζεται τουλαχιστον 15V τροφοδοσια στο pin7 για να δουλεψει. Εγω εχω 3 βολτ εκει. 

Απ οτι.λεπω στο κυκλωμα το ποδαρακι 7 του ολοκληρωμενου παιρνει ταση απο το κοπλερ(διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος). Γινεται να το τροφοδοτει το κοπλερ ενω στο δευτερευον δεν παιρνω καθολου ταση απο τον μ\σ? 

Και επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα ολοκληρωμενου? Δηλαδη αν ηταν προβληματικο δεν θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον να παιρνω ταση πανω απο 15V  στο pin7 ασχετως αν θα δουλευε?

Επισης ελεγξα και τις αντιστασεις που συνδεονται στο ολοκληρωμενο και ειναι ολες καλες. Αλλαξα κ προληπτικα ολους τους πυκνωτες  εκτος απο τον μεγαλο αλλα παλι τιποτα.

Ισως αυτα που λεω να μην στεκουν αλλα αν μπορειτε θα θελα μια γνωμη.

----------


## UV.

> Απ οτι.λεπω στο κυκλωμα το ποδαρακι 7 του ολοκληρωμενου παιρνει ταση απο το κοπλερ(διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος). Γινεται να το τροφοδοτει το κοπλερ ενω στο δευτερευον δεν παιρνω καθολου ταση απο τον μ\σ?


Βαγγέλη μου αρέσει που θέτεις με πολύ όμορφο τρόπο τις απορίες σου για το κύκλωμα και πολύ ευχαρίστως απαντώ

το πιν 7 του ολοκληρωμένου εγώ βλέπω ότι τροφοδοτείται από:
πινς 4 & 5 του Μ/Σ 
FB801
D803
C807
VCC pin 7

πως εσύ βλέπεις να το τροφοδοτεί το οπτοκάπλερ αφού αυτό είναι συνδεμένο στα πινς 2 & 5 του ολοκληρωμένου;  :Think: 




> Και επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι θεμα  ολοκληρωμενου? Δηλαδη αν ηταν προβληματικο δεν θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον να  παιρνω ταση πανω απο 15V  στο pin7 ασχετως αν θα δουλευε?


για να έχει το πιν 7 την τάση VCC +15V πρέπει το ολοκληρωμένο να δουλεύει
αν δεν δουλέυει μπορεί να είναι ενεργοποιημένη κάποια από τις προστασίες του ή να είναι το ίδιο προβληματικό

στο πιν 1 έχει μία τάση που άλλοι κατασκευαυτές την λένε soft start
αυτός την λέει BNO Brownout Protection.

1. μέτρα εσύ πόση είναι αυτή η τάση (πιν 1 και ΗΟΤ GND) και αν οι αντιστάσεις που έχει σε σειρά R809-11 των 3ΜΩ είναι σωστές
ο C811 είναι  SMD? πρέπει και αυτός να είναι ΟΚ

2. επίσης οι αντιστάσεις R806-8 των 82ΚΩ δίνουν την αρχική τάση εκκίνησης για το ολοκληρωμένο
μέτρα και αυτές

3. τον ηλεκτρολυτικό C807 10μF 35V τον άλλαξες;

4. είναι οι R805 & R815 OK?

κάνε αυτά για αρχή

----------


## vagos_89

Όντως, εχεις δίκιο, καπου μπερδευτηκα και χάθηκα. 

Η τάση που έχω στο ποδαρακι1 ειναι 3V αλλά δεν καταλαβα τι εννοείς με το "ΗΟΤ GND". Εγώ μέτρησα ποδαρακι 1 και γειωση πηρα μια απο διπλα, το - του ηλεκτρολυτικου.

o C811 ειναι smd ναι. δυστυχως δεν εχω κατι που να μπορω να τον τεστάρω, μπορω απλα να τον αλλάξω αν χρειαστει, οπως smd ειναι και ολες οι αντιστασεις που αναφερεις R809-11 τις οποίες μετραω 2Μ και οχι 3 και R806-8 οι οποιες ειναι σωστα 82Κ. 

Τον C807 τον έχω αλλαξει ναι.

Οσο για τις R805 και R815 έκανα μια χαζομάρα, ξεφορτισα τον μεγαλο πυκνωτη μια φορα με κατσαβιδι γιατι δεν ξεφορτιζει οποτε τροφοδοτω την πλακετα και αρπαξανε και οι δυο αντιστασεις. Ειναι πολύ μικρες και επειδη δεν βρηκα ίδιες έβαλα για R805 0,22Ω αντι για 0,2Ω που επρεπε και για R815 0,56Ω αντι για 0,43Ω. Στα ιδια watt τις εβαλα.

----------


## UV.

> Οσο για τις R805 και R815 έκανα μια χαζομάρα, ξεφορτισα τον μεγαλο πυκνωτη μια φορα με κατσαβιδι γιατι δεν ξεφορτιζει οποτε τροφοδοτω την πλακετα και αρπαξανε και οι δυο αντιστασεις.


δεν έχεις δύο πλακέτες; μία Β και μία από το ebay;

οι αντιστάσεις λες ότι "αρπάξανε" δηλαδή; 
αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση με την εκφόρτιση του ηλεκτρολυτικού 

δίχνει όμως ότι έχεις καμένο MOSFET και κατ΄επέκταση και ολοκληρωμένο IC802
1. μέτρα την αντίσταση του MOSFET στα πινς S & D (3 & 2)
2. μέτρα την αντίσταση του IC802 στα πινς 6 & 5
3. αν η πλακέτα είναι από το ebay και αγοράστικε σαν used *working* θα πρέπει να στείλεις mail στον πωλητή και να πεις ότι *δεν δουλεύει* 
σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα σου την αντικαταστήσει χωρίς άλλες ενέργειες από εσένα
4. αν όμως αγοράστηκε με επισήμανση as is for parts or repair τότε ας πρόσεχες  :Thumbdown:   :Hammer:

----------


## UV.

> Οσο για τις R805 και R815 έκανα μια χαζομάρα, ξεφορτισα τον μεγαλο πυκνωτη μια φορα με κατσαβιδι γιατι δεν ξεφορτιζει οποτε τροφοδοτω την πλακετα και αρπαξανε και οι δυο αντιστασεις.


δεν έχεις δύο πλακέτες; μία &#174; και μία από το ebay;

οι αντιστάσεις λες ότι "αρπάξανε" δηλαδή; 
αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση με την εκφόρτιση του ηλεκτρολυτικού 

δίχνει όμως ότι έχεις καμένο MOSFET και κατ΄επέκταση και ολοκληρωμένο IC802
1. μέτρα την αντίσταση του MOSFET στα πινς S & D (3 & 2)
2. μέτρα την αντίσταση του IC802 στα πινς 6 & 5
3. αν η πλακέτα είναι από το ebay και αγοράστικε σαν used *working* θα πρέπει να στείλεις mail στον πωλητή και να πεις ότι *δεν δουλεύει* 
σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα σου την αντικαταστήσει χωρίς άλλες ενέργειες από εσένα
4. αν όμως αγοράστηκε με επισήμανση as is for parts or repair τότε ας πρόσεχες  :Thumbdown:   :Hammer:

----------


## vagos_89

Δηλαδη αρχικα δεν φαινονταν να εχουν κατι και οταν σε καποια φαση ξεφορτισα τον πυκνωτη και κοιταξα την πλακετα ειχε φυγει το περιβλημα απ τη μια μερια. αυτη ειδικα στα 1/2watt ειχε και τρυπα. Απλα το προσεξα μετα απ αυτη τη ξεφορτιση, τωρα να εγινε απο κατι αλλο και να μην το πηρα χαμπαρι.. δεν ξερω.

Η αντισταση του μοσφετ στα s kai d ειναι 0 και στο ολοκληρωμενο στα 5 και 6 ειναι 16Ω.

Οσο για την παλια πλακετα δεν την εχω, κρατησα τους μετασχηματιστες και καποια αλλα εξαρτηματα και την πεταξα οταν παρηγγειλα την δευτερη.

Mail εχω στειλει ηδη αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ακομα.

----------


## UV.

> Η αντισταση του μοσφετ στα s kai d ειναι 0 και στο ολοκληρωμενο στα 5 και 6 ειναι 16Ω.


βρε Βαγγέλη αν αυτές οι μετρήσεις δεν σου λένε ότι έχεις καμένα εξαρτήματα τι περιμένεις να βρεις για να πεις ότι έχουν πρόβλημα; -Ω;




> Οσο για την παλια πλακετα δεν την εχω, κρατησα τους μετασχηματιστες και καποια αλλα εξαρτηματα και την πεταξα οταν παρηγγειλα την δευτερη.
> 
> Mail εχω στειλει ηδη αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ακομα.


όλα θάλασσα τα έκανες!
δεν γνωρίζεις ότι δεν παρεμβαίνεις σε προϊόν που είναι με αίτηση για αντικατάσταση;
αν σου ζητήσει να την στείλεις πίσω και την δει τροποποιημένη 
τότε πάει περίπατο η συμφωνία αντικατάστασης και με το δίκιο του

ελπίζω τα πράγματα να μην εξελιχθούν έτσι και να στην αντικαταστήσει αβλεπεί

----------


## vagos_89

οπα οπα συγνωμη Νικο κοντα στα 13ΜΩ εχω στο μοσφετ λαθος μετρηση. Στο ολοκληρωμενο ομως ηταν σωστη ειναι 16Ω.

Ενταξει αν μου το ζητησει πισω πισω δεν νομιζω να μπω στη διαδικασια να το στειλω και να περιμενω ξανα στο επομενο, θα μας παρει δυο μηνες :P. Ηδη εκανε σαραντα μερες να μου στειλει το συγκεκριμενο

----------


## tmagafas

εχω την ιδια οθονη.. δεν αναβει καθολου. ουτε οθονη ουτε led.
πολυμετρο υπαρχει και καπασιτομετρο. μονο τον μεγαλο φορτιστη εχω μετρησει και εχει χωρητικοτητα 140 απο 150 που αναγραφει αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι αδιαφορη αυτη η διαφορα. σωστα; 
οπτικα δεν φαινεται να εχει αρπαξει καπου γενικως... και η ασφαλεια εχει συνεχεια.

----------


## messinios

Έχω την ίδια οθόνη, εμένα ανοίγει και σβήνει η εικόνα μετά από 2 δευτερόλεπτα ενώ το λαμπάκι του power παραμένει ανοιχτό.
Έχω αλλάξει πυκνωτές και κάνει το ίδιο.
Καμία ιδέα;;

----------


## messinios

Τελικά έπειτα από έλεγχο που έγιναν στις λάμπες βρέθηκε η μία να είναι καμένη με αποτέλεσμα να κόβει όλη η οθόνη έπειτα από 2''

----------

